# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Праздник на любой вкус и аудиторию > Тематические праздники >  Весёлый сценарий про ковбоев ищу!

## Лучинка

Cценарий ковбойской вечеринки ищу! Очень надо, при чём срочно, сценарий - для студентов, ко дню студента, подскажите, пожалуйста, хорошую идею! спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Януська

Вот это вообще нормально? Зачем вы три раза в разных разделах одну и ту же тему создаете? Одну создали и ждите пока вам помогут. Хотя у меня лично все желание помогать пропало.

----------


## Лучинка

*Януська*,
 Да, видимо не права была, создав три темы сразу, я тут новичок, пока осваиваюсь. ваш форум порекомендовали как источник помощи - вот и решила сразу три темы, чтоб наверняка. А у вас прям сразу и желание пропало....

----------


## vz_event

http://images.google.ru/imgres?imgur...w%3D1%26sa%3DX

Сорри,что ссылка длинная, здесь есть интересные идеи.
От себя 
Жаль с ноутбука, сценарий в компе.
Я иногда одеваюсь ковбоем, выхожу одеваю на других парней ковбойские шляпы, и они т ипа наездники скачут на насосах для надувания шаров и лодок (лягушках), далее конкурс лассо, берется длинная лента где-то по 2 метра, связывается в круг, дается 2м, 3м девушкам и за определенное количество время они в круг должны насобирать жеребцов (парней), соответственно кто больше.
Вспомните Вестерны, ограбления поездов, здесь можно собрать всех кавбоев на поезд и отправится по странам слушая сиртаки, макарену, короче международный поезд.
У всех ковбоев есть банданы, которые они повязывают на нос, от пыли, раздаете цвет ные банданы и тут цветные танцы. 
Конкурс на пляску под кантри, разбиваемся на пары м+ж, и танцуем кантри разными участками тела- нос к носу, щека к щеке, живот к животу и т.д.

----------


## Brisien

Привет! Летом проводили ковбойскую вечеринку для одной организации. Она проходила за городом (ресторан). Но не в помещении, а на улице под навесом деревянным. Специально украшали шарами гелевыми (на полу стояли в форме цветов, кактусов). На деревьях, столбах были развешены соломенные шляпки. На столах простые вазы с полевыми цветами. Пытались создать атмосферу салуна. Фоновая музыка исключительно кантри. Вобщем получилось супер! Кстати, гости не знали до конца что их ждет - это был сюрприз. Мы их встречали. Наша форма одежды - рубашки завязаные на поясе узлом, джинсы, ковбойские шляпы, шейные платки. Когда народ собрался, прежде чем сажать их за столы, провели жеребьевку - им выдавались шейные платки определенного цвета. Так мы их разделили на команды. Я пела, играла на скрипке. Естественно конкурсы - проводили много. Из характерного для ковбоев - дартс, пототм надо было собрать в округе на время разное cъестное - листочки, жучки и т.д. кто больше. И всякое такое. Еще были приглашены артисты из конной спортивной школы - показывали номер "Ковбои и индейцы". Можно было и покататься на лошадях. Да, еще призы были тоже "ковбойские" - шляпы, пистолеты, лук со стрелами и т.д. Может моя информация и пригодиться. Удачи!

----------


## Лучинка

Ой, девочки, спасибо вам огромное за помощь и идеи, вот в субботу отстреляюсь со своей ковбойской вечеринкой, поделюсь впечатлениями.

----------


## FunyaAnya

Конкурс "Ковбои"
вызываем 3 конкурсанта и одеваем на них ковбойские шляпы. Разминка: представим что вы сели на лошадку и поскакали. Вкл музыку ковбойскую (см.ниже). Конкурсанты скачут веселятся(всегда проходит оживляюще). Вед.:-"ковбои должны быть очень внимательны, ведь они следят за стадом..... Вот и давайте проверим в середине праздника насколько вы внимательны. Я буду считать от 1 до 4 и на каждый счет вам нужно сделать определенное действе. Так на счет РАЗ вам надо снять шляпу с соседа справа, на ДВА похлопать обоих по плечу и сказать Привет! На ТРИ выстрелить воображаемыми пистолетиками вверх и крикнуть Пиф-Паф и на счет ЧЕТЫРЕ повернутся у гостям и крикнуть УРА! Я вас буду путать менять счет ускорять а вы должны быть внимательны. ПОЕХАЛИ (конкурс старый переделанный под ковбоев)Но для темы этой очень подойдет! Удачи!

(((((((((((((((не смогла вставить музыку.Извините

----------

Иньчик (24.05.2019)

----------

